# Egg Share in Scotland



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Girls (& Boys)

I have just had IUI privately at clinic in Scotland and on day 12 of 2ww AF started.  I am 26 and DH is 36 with unexeplained IF and all information so far would point that I would prbably be a good candiate for Egg Share i.e. I ovulate normally but respond well to drugs, No known genetic diseases.  

I am currently feeling very low as I know I will get a BFN on my test date on Monday and now feeling quite despondent about IUI and would rather put my hopes into IVF, but there is 2 year waiting list which we have not even joined yet.  I still have to go through IUI on NHS before they will refer me.

Does anyone knew of any clinics in Scotland that carried out Egg Sharing in Scotland. Or know of any London clinics that do Egg Share but allow tests etc to be carried out up north and just EC and ET done in their own clinic.

Many Thanks
Cera x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi Cera

Im afraid that no clinic in scotland does egg share no idea why 
I am waiting to start my second egg share cycle in Darlington, I went for an intial consultation and had all scans and bloods done at my local hospital I think they have a satalite clinic in Glasgow so I had 2 visits at the clinic for the treatment
If you go to www.hfea.co.uk you will find a list of clinics that do egg share
If you need any more info or have questions you can email me
good luck


----------

